# Prescriptions



## Sunshineshirl01 (Mar 9, 2015)

Hello,
It is our plan to retire to Cyprus next March 2016.
My Husband has Type 1 Diabetes, can someone tell me if he will continue to get his medication prescriptions, ie insulin, statins, free as he does in the UK.

Kind Regards


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I don't think so but the cost will be very low. Charge to see a GP is €3 and prescription items are €.50 each.

Pete


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

PeteandSylv said:


> I don't think so but the cost will be very low. Charge to see a GP is €3 and prescription items are €.50 each.
> 
> Pete


The above prices are for visits to the Hospital.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

The above prices are for State Healthcare whether hospital or not.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

PeteandSylv said:


> The above prices are for State Healthcare whether hospital or not.


If you want to buy over the counter the prices are here

Cyprus Medicine Prices


----------



## Hudswell (May 14, 2010)

You do not say if you have reached State Retirement Age in the UK, if so not a problem as you will be entitled to reciprocal health care in Cyprus...minor charges for seeing the Doc and for prescriptions..if Not then you will have to take out Private Health Care which will not cover pre existing conditions and you pay the "Market Price" for both care and prescriptions.


----------



## Sunshineshirl01 (Mar 9, 2015)

Hello,
Thank you for your replies.
We have reached State Retirement age in the UK.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Sunshineshirl01 said:


> Hello,
> Thank you for your replies.
> We have reached State Retirement age in the UK.


Then prescription drugs cost 50 cent per prescription. Must be picked up in the pharmacy belonging to the public healthcare


----------

